# Soon to say Goodbye to the Chrome Exy



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Guys,

I will be farewelling my Chrome T30 Exy soon and I had it with me since new when I bought it in January 2003.

It has given me nothing but absolute pleasure and brought a smile to my face every-time I sat in it for a drive, but as with everything else, time for a change 

I kept saying on this forum and others that I am an X-Trail man to the bone, so based on this statement, I have decided to upgrade to the 2011 T31 X-Trail 2.5LT Petrol top of the range Ti Series 4 variant in Red colour :thumbup:

I was waiting for this red colour since the T30 xtrail made its way to Australia and Nissan Australia have just introduced it with the T31 (new shape) exy.

I have received further encouragement to upgrade directly from Nissan Australia CEO who has personally supported and subsidized my upgrade as a recognition for my efforts in running the Australian X-Trail Forum for the last 8 years and I am very honored by such level of support and recognition to which would help me continue my passion with the Exy for many years to come 

Here is a sample photo of my coming exy:










And yes, I will put the Hyper Roof Rails on this exy just like I did with my previous one because Australia didn't import this as an option 

I have to wait for my Red Bull to be manufactured and it will take 3 months to arrive to Australia (or even longer given the latest disaster in Japan)

Stay tuned for further updates


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Niiiice 

I hope this one brings you as much fun as the T30 did.
do you plan on modding it ?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks Marc and yes, I plan modding it of course, it's in my blood, however there will be no more performance modifications with this one, as this is a promise I had to make to my wife to get her to agree on us buying it LOL 

The mods will only be cosmetic ones instead


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Headers, exhausts and computors can be very cosmetically beautiful you know


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Yeah LOL


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*The Red Bull is here!!*

Hi Guys,

Took delivery of my brand new T31 Nissan X-TRAIL Ti Series 4 yesterday 27.6.2011 from the local dealership with Nissan Australia being present and handing me the keys. It was an awesome day indeed and although it took 3 months for our friends in Japan to manufacture this exy for me, it was well worth the wait for sure and it is the first Red T31 X-Trail in Sydney to arrive here, which also attracted attention of many people at the dealership yesterday LOL 

Here are some pics for you.


















































































Time to start modifying the new baby LOL


----------



## kg4ever (May 24, 2011)

grats, Jal~~ the red B is hot~


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks mate


----------



## lmac (Mar 21, 2011)

Congrats, looks awesome i wish Canada kept them and no the Rogue


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks mate. Yes it is indeed a shame the Nissan Canada decided to stop importing the X-Trail, as it can't be compared to the Rouge at all, completely different class and completely different features. I reckon the X-Trail T31 would have been perfect for the Canadian winter! Compared to the T30, the ride is much more comfortable and smooth, you don't hear any road bumps and the cabin road-noise insulation is perfect on the T31. Not to the mention the many gadgets they have included in this version compared to what we used to get with the T30 8 years ago!! A HUGE improvement indeed.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Congratulations my friend


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks Marc


----------



## jeebus (Nov 3, 2009)

lmac said:


> Congrats, looks awesome i wish Canada kept them and no the Rogue


Yep this is so true I would love to go to a newer Xtrail in place of my 06


----------

